
The media mogul: A soon-to-be-extinct species? - shortformblog
http://shortformblog.com/biz/the-media-mogul-a-soon-to-be-extinct-species
======
russell
The real story:
[http://www.reuters.com/article/reutersEdge/idUSTRE56806T2009...](http://www.reuters.com/article/reutersEdge/idUSTRE56806T20090709http://www.reuters.com/article/reutersEdge/idUSTRE56806T20090709).
ShortFormBlog contributes nothing.

The point of the story is that media moguls became moguls for the glamor.
Bigness is not an asset anymore. The future moguls will be mini-moguls. It
mentions new media, but doesn't try to make the point that media moguls are a
dying breed because print is a dying breed. This is Reuters and it probably
doesnt want to make that point.

------
mahmud
Not if Michael Arrington has his way.

